

Om No! Trouble in paradise with ClojureScript and React.js - coffeescripter
http://getprismatic.com/story/1413760839515

======
swannodette
Rather than repeat my response to the solid criticism here I'll link to the
reddit conversation where I talk about some of the solutions and pending
solutions
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/2jq0cu/om_no_troub...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/2jq0cu/om_no_trouble_in_paradise_with_clojurescript_and/)

------
viksit
I agree. I've had a few troubles with Om, and while dnolen and the community
have been super helpful on IRC and lists, there are some basic things that I
personally felt trapped by.

\- The inability to cleanly have om components co-exist with a static
template, rather than having to render the entire thing using sablono or
om/goog is one. The rationale is that multiple roots aren't good for you, but
the alternative is to render your entire template within clojurescript code
which can be a pain if you're working with someone who thinks in html/css.

\- The API for IResolve is currently in super early alpha, and while there are
some examples [1], one of the the recommended solutions [2] is to use
NativeStore or Derive, which seems overkill for simpler use cases such as
mine.

(It isn't my intention to be _overtly_ critical of a great library - I like it
a lot. I've used it to some extent and faced a bunch of issues, which I hope
will get resolved over time as the APIs and design become more stable.)

[1]
[https://github.com/swannodette/om/blob/master/examples/two_l...](https://github.com/swannodette/om/blob/master/examples/two_lists/src/core.cljs)
[2]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojurescript/WCz57-...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojurescript/WCz57-k8leY)

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=trouble+in+paradise+clojurescript#...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=trouble+in+paradise+clojurescript#!/story/forever/0/trouble%20in%20paradise%20clojurescript)

